# falla con color en monitor de computadora



## clocko (Ago 2, 2007)

hola tengo un monitor que constantemente me muestra en pantalla un cambio brusco en los colores a veces funciona mandando los colores perfectamente pero seguido la pantalla se torna en un color amarillo(las imagenes y todo se sigue viendo solo que con una tonalidad amarilla)  el cual se mantiene ahi, a veces los colores estan cambiando parpadeando en la tonalidad normal y la misma tonalidad amarilla si tienen alguna idea de como solucionarlo estoy atento a escucharla gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 3, 2007)

¿Cual es tu nivel de destreza y tu dotación instrumental para acometer un trabajo delicado?
El problema es muy común para un tecnico experimentado. Parece ser algo relacionado con soldaduras agrietadas en la placa de video del cinescopio.
Va requerir de equipo de lupas, cautín, estaño y ... Un montón de paciencia, habilidad y conocimientos.

Si el color se torna amarillo, está fallando la circuitería del color rojo.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## clocko (Ago 9, 2007)

muchas gracias por la información por un momento supuse que tenia algo que ver con eso que comentas, pero despues note que al presionar el botón de menú del monitor la imagen que aparecia era del color correcto mientras que la imagen que me enviaba la computadora era la que se tornaba amarilla lo que me llevo a suponer que tal vez fuera el cable del monitor el del problema o la tarjeta de video de la pc, sin embargo, por otras razones tuve que formatear la computadora y reinstalar windows, asombrosamente el problema no se ha presentado de nuevo.

espero y no se vuelva a presentar, ¿saben de algun virus que cause algun problema similar o es mi imaginación y ya no debo de ver tantas peliculas?

jeje como sea gracias.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

el problema talvez fue un virus...  conoci un virus que hacia algo parecido. Te cambia los archivos controladores de la tarjeta de video y esta falla eventualmente...  esto tambien puede pasar por error del mismo windows o por fallas en tu disco duro...  sea cual sea el caso creo ya no entra en este tema...

Saludos.


----------

